# Comment détecter un logiciel espion



## agathe7777 (15 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je voudrais connaitre la méthode pour détecter un logiciel invisible installer sur mon Mac dans le but d'espionner mes activités.

Et si un logiciel de ce type est bien intallé dans mon Mac, comment s'en débarasser ?



D'avance merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2010)

Ben à part installer un anti spyware, je ne vois pas !


----------



## agathe7777 (16 Septembre 2010)

Désolée de mon ignorance, masi qu'est qu'un anti spyware ??

Pour donner plus de détails : 
Je partage ce mac avec mon mec et je voudrais être sur qu'il n'essaye pas de m'espionner en enregistrant tout ce que je fais sur cet ordi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h07 ----------

OK j'ai fais comme une grande et j'ai trouvé ce qu'est un anti spyware. :rateau:

Pensez vous qu'en utilisant MacScan je pourrais résoudre mon problème (qui est de détecté si quelqun a installé un logiciel espion sur le mac que j'utilise).


----------



## boddy (16 Septembre 2010)

On dirait qu'il y a de l'orage dans l'air :rateau:
La confiance règne chez vous :rateau:


Ton mec, il a sa propre session ou vous partagez une session ?

S'il a sa propre session et qu'il n'a pas le mot de passe de ta session : no problème.

Par contre, si vous partagez la même session, faut pas être un génie pour savoir tout ce que tu fais sur le Mac


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2010)

boddy a dit:


> Par contre, si vous partagez la même session, faut pas être un génie pour savoir tout ce que tu fais sur le Mac



Oui, moi, j'étais parti de l'hypothèse que tu voulais te protéger d'intrusions via internet, pas d'une éventuelle tentative d'espionnage domestique, dans ton cas, un anti-spyware n'y fera rien, boddy t'a donné la meilleure solution !


----------



## agathe7777 (16 Septembre 2010)

Bon, je vais être plus précise : 

imaginons que j'ai eu une conversation sur un chat en ligne et que je ne veuille surtout pas qu'il sache ce qu'il s'est dit pendant cette discussion, *est il possible avec ou sans logiciel espion d'avoir connaissance de cette conversation* ? Si oui comment ?

Sachant que j'utilise toujours safari avec navigation privée, que j'efface en + mon historique (même si il n'y en a pas), que je vide le cache après tout mes passages sur internet.


----------



## boddy (16 Septembre 2010)

Toutes les applis de chat enregistrent les conversations, fais une recherche pour trouver leurs emplacements sur ton Mac.

Tout cela me paraît malsain, tu devrais régler tes problèmes avec ton mec plutôt que de t'enterrer avec des recherches qui ne résoudront pas ton problème actuel :mouais:


----------



## agathe7777 (16 Septembre 2010)

merci pour le conseil concernant ma vie privée, mais ce n'est pas le sujet... je n'aurais peut être pas du donner trop de détails... Ce que je me repproche s'est surtout d'avoir utilisé cet ordi pour cette converdation, point. 

Bref, l'utilisation de Mac Scan est elle donc inutile ? 
Où dois je chercher pour retrouver cette conversation ?

Merci pour vos réponses, même si cela vous semble """malsain""".


----------



## Arlequin (16 Septembre 2010)

boddy a dit:


> Toutes les applis de chat enregistrent les conversations,



sauf qu'ici il semble qu'il soit question de tchat "online" 

Agathe, pourrais tu préciser stp ?


----------



## boddy (16 Septembre 2010)

C'est son deuxième fil, dans le premier elle demandait de l'aide pour installer Messenger.


Ouvrir Messenger + Affichage + Historique de conversation


----------



## Arlequin (16 Septembre 2010)

boddy a dit:


> C'est son deuxième fil, dans le premier elle demandait de l'aide pour installer Messenger.
> 
> 
> Ouvrir Messenger + Affichage + Historique de conversation



je me suis contenté de lire CE fil, je n'_espionne_ pas les activités des membres, moi 



Bon, on va s'en tenir aux considérations techniques, merci. Cela dit, le sujet réel étant "comment effacer mes traces dans Messenger", on va déménager !


----------



## agathe7777 (16 Septembre 2010)

Heu non, je confirme, le sujet réel, cette fois ci est bien "*comment détecter un logiciel espion*". Je dois pas vous sembler très nette j'imagine......

Concernant l'autre sujet que j'avais ouvert il y a quelques mois, j'ai obtenu la réponses, merci.

Bref j'ai discuter sur un chat en ligne et je ne veux pas que mon ami puisse avoir accès à cette discussion (il ne s'agit pas de MSN). Donc questions :
1- Mon mac enregiste t il le contenu de ce type de chat
2 - Si mon ami a installer un logiciel pouvant enregistrer ce genre de données, comment puis je repérer cela, et comment puis je le désactiver.


----------



## Aliboron (16 Septembre 2010)

agathe7777 a dit:


> 1- Mon mac enregiste t il le contenu de ce type de chat


Que tu aies participé à un "Chat" ou consulté le catalogue de la Redoute ne fera pas de différence de ce point de vue. Si tu utilises Safari en ayant activé le mode "Privé" et que, en plus, tu effaces les caches, il ne doit pas rester de traces accessibles a posteriori. Sauf peut-être à disposer des moyens des militaires ou du contre-espionnage, ou à disposer d'un outil capable d'intercepter le trafic vers l'internet sur votre réseau domestique... 




agathe7777 a dit:


> 2 - Si mon ami a installé un logiciel pouvant enregistrer ce genre de données, comment puis je repérer cela, et comment puis je le désactiver.


Pas forcément très évident. En principe, les processus qui "tournent" sur une machine peuvent se voir (et s'interrompre) dans "Moniteur d'activité" (dossier "/Applications/Utilitaires"). Mais ce n'est pas très évident à décortiquer pour le profane, car il y a tout un tas de processus avec des noms cabbalistiques qui tournent...

Au besoin, en faisant une recherche sur le forum avec "Keylogger" comme mot-clé tu devrais trouver un certain nombre de fils qui traitent de préoccupations voisines à la tienne et peut-être des éléments de réponse plus complets.


----------



## agathe7777 (16 Septembre 2010)

Bernard, merci pour cette réponse très claire !! 
D'une part je suis rassurée par le point n°1, 
et d'aurtre part, concernant le point n°2 : c'est exactement la question que je me pose :  *a t il installé un keylogger ???? Comment le savoir et comment le désactiver ?*

Je vais faire une recherche sur le forum comme tu le sugère, mais si qqun ici a une réponse à cette question, qu'il n'hésite pas !...


----------



## Fmparis (16 Septembre 2010)

1 - Bien... si la conversation en question a déjà été faite et qu'elle l'a été avec Safari dans les conditions décrites plus haut, alors elle est déjà loin derrière et bien effacée ! Donc pas de souci.

2 - Si tu l'as fait avec un autre programme tel MSN, Skype etc. il nous faut savoir lequel pour pouvoir dire comment faire pour l'effacer et désactiver l'historique.

3 - Si le problème a évolué dans le sens que tu t'inquiètes sur de futures conversations et d'une future espionnage, alors plus simples que vouloir décortiquer Moniteur d'activités qui n'est pas simples et un plus il te faudra aussi savoir quel possible logiciel il aurait éventuellement utilisé, etc. Bref tu n'es pas sortie de l'auberge !

Dans ce dernier cas le plus simples et sain (pour vous deux d'ailleurs !) c'est que vous utilisiez chacun sa propre session, avec son propre mot de passe ! Comme ça personne ne va envahir l'espace privé de l'autre et tout le monde sera heureux ! 

Bonne soirée


----------



## joinman (17 Septembre 2010)

tu peux aussi installer Onynx, qui permet, entre autre, de faire le vide sur ton Mac (historique de téléchargement, de conversation, ....)


----------



## Paroxysme (17 Septembre 2010)

Un keylogger permet d'enregistrer tout ce qui a été tapé sur le clavier peu importe l'application; de un je ne sais pas si ça existe sur mac (mais je pense que oui), de deux à moins que ton ami soit un pro du hack ou de la cia, il y a peu de chance que ce soit arrivé.

Et si tu es dans le cas deux; tu es fichue, c'est trop tard. 

Mais en toute logique, pas d'inquiétude, 

Cordialement,

A.


----------

